# MycorrPlus



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Anybody use this??

http://www.ag-usa.net/


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Have you used it? Interesting.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

Palmettokat said:


> Have you used it? Interesting.


No I haven't, I just read about it in a magazine.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Analysts is 0-0-2.Thats just a little bit better then well water.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

swmnhay said:


> Analysts is 0-0-2.Thats just a little bit better then well water.


 So putting it in sprayer and apply it is what makes it work? lol


----------

